# Crossbow



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Looking into getting a crossbow and was just wanting everyones input or experience on which one is the best to buy. Thanks in advance


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I have the Horton Vision 175, killed several deer last year, first one was a 6 point at 48 yards double lung shot, he dropped in his tracks. My 9yo daughter was able to accurately hit the block at 30 yards.


----------



## yallwatchthis (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought one at mikes last month and was very happy with the service and the guys were very knowledgeable deal with Patrick at the bow counter if you buy a package set up you could probly talk them into knocking off some money.


----------



## Caique (Oct 8, 2009)

I would read as much as you can about brands/styles on crossbownation.com and archerytalk.com to form your own opinions

I learned a lot before settling on a recurve Excalibur bow that I have not shot yet!

Some highlights of what I have read after many hours (not my personal experience):

Recurves are louder than compounds, but they all make noise deer will hear no matter what you do. Recurves are wider than compounds also.

Recurves are less easy to break, and easier to work on (changing strings yourself)

If I was buying a compound and did not want to miss hunting time because of bow issues, I would buy 2 bows if financially able due to repair time. I hear bowtech's bows have had some issues that are getting better but their customer service stinks, but their bows still have plenty of fans.

Parker has great customer service, but lots of folks get to know them on a first name basis, although there are people that have had good luck with them.

Tenpoint, expensive and not as fast as some, but a good reputation from most.

Barnett, some folks have had good luck and are very happy. Many say product is low quality. 

PSE (tac series) expensive, different, most say you need to buy a new trigger from the get go, but then you have a mean fast bow

Many folks order a bow without holding....I hear many regret this after holding their new bow and hating the feel/weight. I would hold all you can before you buy.

Hope this helps some


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

I got the Barnett quad 400 and really like it. Wasn't to heavy to carry into a stand and boy howdy is it quick. Shot all four bolts at the BassPro in Spanish Fort so far into the backstop we had to go looking for em when my son shot straight into the target. Even when I was shooting cross lane at a target there was only about an inch of the bolt left out of the blocks.

Only had the opportunity to walk into the stand after Christmas one time and the deer came out after dark, grrrrr. So no kills to report with it yet. I am stoked to try this year,very excited that these now have the same season as regular bow season in Florida.


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks guys the responses thus far are great and will help me out in making my choice. Once again I really appreciate the input.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Tenpoint makes some nice bows. Accurate!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

The faster the better for sure..... 
I use a Horton 175, very nice, just wish it were a little faster for longer shots. 

I don't recommend the Barnett Quad 400. I had that one, had the limbs replaced twice. They kept fraying and one limb would be stronger than the other causing foul shots. 
But supposedly, Barnett discontinued the 1st Quad 400, and upgraded it, and it's supposed to be okay now, but I can't say yea or nay on it? Just the 1st generation ones were bad to my experience.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

chaddd said:


> Tenpoint makes some nice bows. Accurate!


+ 1on Ten point my wife just bought me one from outcast great deal on it and its sighted in when you get it :thumbup:


----------



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

Barnett ghost 400 is on a whole different level than any crossbow I've ever shot or even seen shot for that matter.


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with the Horton Fury?


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

bass186 said:


> Anybody have any experience with the Horton Fury?


A friend of mine has a Fury he's replace the string twice about 75 shots maybe its just his luck its fast


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm lookin at the PSE tac15i currently they say it screams!!!


----------

